# In praise of Katie Spencer



## Chris Hobson (Mar 2, 2019)

I have posted here previously in praise of the Australian Pink Floyd show, so anyone reading this post will instantly be made aware of how eclectic I am in my music tastes. Last night, along with my immediate family, I attended the opening gig of Katie Spencer's UK tour promoting her debut album Weather Beaten. This was held at Middleton Hall at Hull University, a modern auditorium. I have seen Katie perform before when it has just been her and her guitar. On this occasion she was sometimes performing solo and at other times she was supported by a bass player, an electric guitarist and a clarinetist. No spectacular light show here but instead a back projection of the waves breaking on the beach at Hornsea. The occasional seagull and dog walker will now be gaining national fame.

The album is all new material except for the song 'Drinking the same water' which is one of my favorite Katie Spencer songs. When I first heard the song, I wasn't sure quite what it was about. My own daughter then explained to me that Katie was adopted as a baby and that the song was about her speculating about her natural parents. After absorbing this new information, listening to the song again almost reduced me to tears. Katie's songs usually involve highly intricate guitar work and diverse and sometimes enigmatic lyrics. Her live performances are punctuated with amusing anecdotes that sometimes refer to the origins of the ideas for the songs.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Mar 2, 2019)

Tour dates 2019

https://www.ents24.com/uk/tour-dates/katie-spencer


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 4, 2019)

Very interesting - but I'll stick with the Australian Pink Floyd.

I've seen them many times over the years and have seen them grow and grow - from a lesser venue to the massive SSE Hydro. I go and see them every year.

For the first time, last December, Mrs C&E Guy came along too and was absolutely blown away with the show. We've already booked our tickets for November.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Mar 8, 2019)

Here is a review of Katie's album. It pretty much concurs with my own impressions of it. I am currently being haunted by Too High Alone which has become a persistent ear-worm.

http://www.threechordsandthetruthuk.co.uk/2019/02/album-review-katie-spencer-weather.html


----------



## Chris Hobson (Mar 10, 2019)

Having listened to the album for a while in the car I am fairly impressed. The instrumental Helsa is superb, Katie really is an incredible guitarist. As I have mentioned already, Too high alone is really hooky and really gets stuck in your head. If you follow the link to the album review in my earlier post, Too high alone is embedded at the end of the piece. Don't listen to it unless you want it permanently embedded in your brain though.


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 18, 2019)

Liz and I went to see Katie at the Hull Kardoma yesterday. She was supported by Grace Christiansen who is also a singer song writer with acoustic guitar. I was impressed by a song called 'I can't help myself' which I will be looking to download. I am ever more impressed by Katie's guitar skills and the fact that she makes it look so easy. I enjoyed the concert as I now know most of the songs in her set.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Mar 25, 2020)

Katie is livestreaming one of her performances shortly due to the fact that we can't actually go and watch it live just now.









						Katie Spencer Live Stream
					

https://www.facebook.com/katiespencermusic/videos/247821596359206/       Katie Spencer was due to perform at The Harrison this Thursday but obviously this is no longer possible instead Katie has...




					facebook.com


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 27, 2022)

I thought that I would revisit this thread as Katie's new album, which we had pre ordered, just arrived in the post. I am having a first listen as I write. The album is called The Edge of the Land, I already know the title track and one of the others as they have been available on Spotify for a while now. I also have a live version of Shannon Road on my playlist. There is a tour accompanying the album launch, I expect that I'll be going to the Hull gig. There is a bit more info here:

www.katiespencer.net/tour


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 11, 2022)

Edge of the Land is currently at number fourteen in the Folk Music chart. I've no real idea how significant this is or how many copies have to be sold to get there. I believe that the album being available on vinyl makes a difference.


----------

